# swap my Raleigh Chloe Ladies road racer.



## jaynemum5 (20 Apr 2009)

hi swap this bike its the pink one 
it is in good condition 
looking for smaller frame bike with out racing wheels 
want to feel bit safer as taging a child 
would consider a adult 3 wheeled bike any condition 
in hertfordshire
thanks jayne


----------

